# any viv builder's?



## kieran101 (May 31, 2009)

could you do me a stack 3 tier high with 4 viv's in it? the bottom tier would consist of 2 viv's, both 23" long 22" deep and 12" high. (to house a pair of gecko's in each) the middle tier would be 46" long 22" deep and 20" tall.( to house my beardies) and the top tier being the biggest, 46"long 22" deep and 32" high.(to house my pair of corn or king snakes). i would like this stack on leg's 4" high(one in each corner and one in the middle) so i can pass cables underneath etc. so a total of 68" high, 46" in length and 22" in depth.

could you please pm me back whether this is possible and a price, with delivery to dover (kent), and could you have it around chritmas time?


----------



## andrew g (Jan 11, 2010)

hello just wondering if you have had your ideal viv built yet? if not take a look at some vivs i built on my profile in the album section for people and if your interested give us a bell on 07894901477 and i will be happy to discuss it with you and give you prices ect.. thanks andrew...


----------

